

Ask HN: Is this enough to find a job? - blackZero

Hi, I&#x27;m a Phd student in Machine learning. I work on Neural networks optimization using evolutionary algorithms and i code in C++. Is it enough to find a job?
======
Matt_Mickiewicz
A job, yes.

Your dream job, maybe not.

You don't say where you live... or whether you have any internships under your
belt.

Some hiring managers at tech companies (especially early stage ones, say sub
200 employees) look down upon new PhD's as being too academic and lacking in
commercial experience.

Do you have any Python experience?

~~~
blackZero
I live in north africa. No internships. No experience but i plan to take
courses on Python, java and R when i finish my Phd.

~~~
kovrik
> i plan to take courses on Python, java and R when i finish my Phd.

In my opinion: find what you want to do and become a professional in that
field.

Don't try learn everything. Start from one thing.

------
kovrik
My advice: try. Always try.

Finding a job is a matter of chance.

I know many people who just sit and think "I'm not ready yet, I have to read N
more books, I have to grok data structures, I have to grok algorithms, I have
to learn OO, FP etc. Soon I'll be ready for Google.". And they just sit, read
books and so on.

You never find a job this way (in my opinion). Just do small steps: find any
job (or internship), gain some experience. If you get bored - find next job.
And so on.

After several steps you notice that you get higher and higher, you have some
serious experience, your CV gets longer etc.

You lose nothing if you fail an interview. But gain a lot: you know gaps in
your knowledge, you know what questions are being asked, you become more
confident.

Don't be shy, don't underestimate your abilities and just give a try.

~~~
zubairq
This is incorrect, finding a job is not a matter of chance. There are many
specific things you can do if you want a job which will increase your odds by
100,000%, such as contacting companies and telling them how you will add
value, instead of just saying "Hire me!"

I know, I have had an offer where I give $1000 to anyone I can't find a job
for and haven't lost yet!

Zubair - NemCV.com

~~~
kovrik
I'm not saying that you should learn nothing and just go to 1000 interviews -
and you get your job.

Do not exaggerate, please.

~~~
zubairq
I am not exaggerating, that is why I offer $1000 if I cannot find anyone a
job. Never lost yet, since the technique is mathematics based!

------
anigbrowl
Probably, but you should pick some problems and make interesting
demonstrations of your ability as a calling card. People in the commercial
world are attracted by results more than by potential; the results need not be
that interesting in academic terms if they are novel in product terms.

~~~
blackZero
Thanks

